# Salted water rolls.



## Steve H (Oct 30, 2021)

Awhile back Robert 

 tx smoker
 got me interested in the prepared pantry web site. They had a pizza crust mix he swore by, which I had last night, and it was delicious.
This morning I made these.








The directions were straight forward and easy to follow. 







Finished proofing and the sesame/salt topping added.







Finished! And it is amazing!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 30, 2021)

Man those look good. I've looked at the website. And thinking about ordering some stuff. 
Jim


----------



## clifish (Oct 30, 2021)

Looks super good,  I bet the bagel everything mix would go great on those.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2021)

Looks really good! I see ya got to use your bread knife!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Oct 30, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Man those look good. I've looked at the website. And thinking about ordering some stuff.
> Jim


Thanks! They were. If you buy over 55.00 in products. The shipping is free too.



clifish said:


> Looks super good,  I bet the bagel everything mix would go great on those.


Thank you! I'm thinking that would work well too.



Brokenhandle said:


> Looks really good! I see ya got to use your bread knife!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! I use that knife a lot. Handy little gizmo!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2021)

Love water rolls & yours look delicious!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh heck yeah those look good.


----------

